# First Tren cycle review help!



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a long time reader and finally have a reason to join. I could really use your guys help


I'm 5'11" 195 lbs.  36 years old. probably 15-18% BF.  Not a stranger to the gym/ dieting etc

I have 2 TEST E cycles under my belt and am getting ready to start my 3rd. All have been low TEST cycles (200-400mg/w) with good results.

For my 3rd cycle I would like to add a low dose of TREN into the mix. I'm going to keep it low so I can see how my body reacts.

so Here's my plan; (10 week cycle)                                                                                                                                                                

         Week 1           = 200mg TEST E on MON/ 200mg TEST E THURS (frontloading) ( TEST IS Testoviron Depot 250)                                       

         Week2- 3        =100mgTEST E/week   MON/THURS                                                                                                                              

         Week 4-9        = 100mg TEST E/week   MON/THURS                                                                                                                            
                               = 200mg TREM/W   pinning EOD  (I may increase if my body handle well)                                                                                           

         Week10          =100mgTEST E/week   MON/THURS                                                                                                                                

Going to run every day through out the cycle: 

   Multi Vitamin                                                                                                                                                                                             
   Milk thistle 
   liver support
  .25mg/EOD Anastrozol to start with (increase if needed) ( never had a problem with gyno related sides so far)

    PCT:  
    500IU HCG for 10 days before last Pin (so I will start this at the end of week 9 going into week 10)
    50mg Clomid for 10 days after last pin


everything is from a pharmacy. ( besides the tren)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2014)

What ester of tren?

Why wait will week 4 to add the tren?  If you are injecting test from day one just include the tren as well. Same at the back end of the cycle. No need to run the test longer than the tren.

You don't have to use a low dose to see how the body will react. You will react at any dose in some way. You need to find a dose that gives you as much benefit with a tolerable amount of sides. 200mg of tren for a cycle is a waste. That's a sub therapeutic dose. You don't take 100mg ibuprofen for a headache.

If it's tren a start at 350 per week minimum. With tren e I would use closer to 500 to 600 per week. 

You can simplify this:

Weeks 1 thru 10
Test e 200 to 300mg mon Thursday
Tren e 500 to 600 mon Thursday

That's it. 

If the tren is ace just pin 100mg eod.

Milk thistle doesn't work. Save your money. If for some reason your liver enzymes are elevated use NAC.

Your pct is weak. 10 days of clomid won't do much after using a 19-nor. Tren is hard to recover from. Extend that to 4 to 5 weeks at 25mg. Add nolva at 20mg too.

Have some extra hcg too. Tren will shut you down hard to the point where your balls will ache. 250 2x per week of hcg will fix that.


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

Im going to be using TREN ACE

my thoughts for waiting a couple weeks before the tren is because I've read horror stories about the tren kicking in before the TEST. since im using TEST E it takes a bit.  

do you think that I will need caber for suck a low dose.  plus I only have 2000mg of tren and 2300mg of test E


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

okay after doing the math, a 6 week cycle pining EOD for 6 weeks equals 22 injections. so       2000mg/22days= 90.90mg/pin      SO what if I started with 50 EOD for a week then increased it to 100mg EOD for the remaining  weeks?

that would be 200mg for the first 8 days (4 pins).  then 1800mg for the remainder of the cycle(18 pins). total TREN used for this cycle would be 2000mg


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 17, 2014)

Tren sides are no worse with high doses than low doses. Recommend 500+ and start the same time as the test. You won't know if you need caber till you need it so have it on hand. I take a low dose while running tren or deca and can say I've never had deca/tren dick issues....


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

as much as i would like to increase my tren, I only have 2000mg and cant get more since I don't have a source I can trust.

and honestly I think 500mg of Tren for my first tren cycle is crazy.   that's like doing 2500mg of TEST a week for a newbie.

I will get caber from somwhere


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Tren sides are no worse with high doses than low doses. Recommend 500+ and start the same time as the test. You won't know if you need caber till you need it so have it on hand. I take a low dose while running tren or deca and can say I've never had deca/tren dick issues....



That's incorrect as it's very user dependent. I noticed a huge difference in sides between a high dose and low dose.


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

DOCD187123- I have heard that from any people as well. That's why im hell bent on keeping my first tren cycle low.

what do you think about my plan?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 17, 2014)

bitterstrenght said:


> as much as i would like to increase my tren, I only have 2000mg and cant get more since I don't have a source I can trust.
> 
> and honestly I think 500mg of Tren for my first tren cycle is crazy.   that's like doing 2500mg of TEST a week for a newbie.
> 
> I will get caber from somwhere


Not sure where you get that from, there's quite a delta between running 2.5g's of test and 500mg of tren.  Are you just scared of the sides and trying to lowball it to get started?


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

since TREN is 5 times strong as Test. 500mg of tren is like 2500mg of test. to some degree anyway.

Sides are always a major concern for me.  Like Docd said: it is very user dependent.  This is basically a test cycle to see how my body reacts.

I'm also one of those guys that think "more is not better"  since gear should be used just to give you a slight advantage over your norm.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll have to disagree with POB on the 200mg of tren is a waste. My sweet spot on tren is 200-250 a week depending if it's ace or e. I see good results with very low sides and aggression. I will agree with POB on starting the tren the same day. I've seen that a few times where people wait to start tren for some reason. You'll have exo test in your system when you pin. It doesn't take a week for test to show in your blood stream. And there's no reason to pin test a week long either. Just run like 8 weeks of test and tren at a moderate dose and see how you handle it. It won't turn you into a murderous psycho and make your head explode. Tren sides are over rated on the Internet IMO. I think I get short tempered more from not being able to sleep on tren then the tren itself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2014)

bitterstrenght said:


> since TREN is 5 times strong as Test. 500mg of tren is like 2500mg of test. to some degree anyway.
> 
> Sides are always a major concern for me.  Like Docd said: it is very user dependent.  This is basically a test cycle to see how my body reacts.
> 
> I'm also one of those guys that think "more is not better"  since gear should be used just to give you a slight advantage over your norm.



It's not five times stronger than test. It's more androgenic then test. Comparing 500 tren to 2.5g of test is apples and oranges. 

And there aren't horror stories about the tren kicking in before the test. It's either bro-lore or placebo. Many guys have ran tren only cycles back in the day with great results. I don't recommend it because we know test is best. But it's not the devil it's made out to be. Neither is DNP or insulin btw...

Many of us have ran truckloads of this stuff and we are kinda saying 200 isn't enough. 

I wouldn't say you take just enough to get above your norm either. You take as much as you need to hit your goals.

We don't push high doses around here. If someone told you run a gram of tren they would get flamed. 500 of tren is not high dose. I even said start at 350 if it's ace.

If you don't have enough on hand then I would suggest you simply wait until you do. For now just run the test alone or maybe if you can get an oral like anavar maybe add that.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 17, 2014)

Where is it documented that tren is five times stronger than test, and what is meant by stronger anyway?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> That's incorrect as it's very user dependent. I noticed a huge difference in sides between a high dose and low dose.



Not for me. The big difference in sides for me was:

Bad cycle lots of sides
1.2g test 
700 tren ace

Awesome cycle just a bit of tresomnia
400 test 
700 tren ace

Best cycle (current)
400 test
750 tren e


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 17, 2014)

bitterstrenght said:


> DOCD187123- I have heard that from any people as well. That's why im hell bent on keeping my first tren cycle low.
> 
> what do you think about my plan?



I'd do the tren from day one like mentioned. What are you expecting from this cycle/what are your goals for it?


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

im 195 pounds right now at around 15-18% BF.  im on a CLEN cutting cycle right now for 1 more week.  I want to get my weight to around 185 and BF down before I start this tren cycle November 1st. so I have 4.5 weeks to get down to 185.

My goal of this tren cycle is to get my BF to around 12% or so and gain 10+ lbs of lean muscle.  I would be really happy at 195-200lbs with 12%BF. I'm not expecting to much just a better increase then test alone.

POB is right- TEST is 500 times more anabolic/androgenic then Tren.   

Since my quantities of gear are limited are you guys suggesting I run an 8 week cycle instead of 10 so I can increase my weekly dosages?


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

BTW- I appreciate all your guys input and help.


----------



## anewguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey Bitter,  I just finished up a test / tren / var cycle.  A few of the guys helped me out before I started in this thread:

www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12025-Test-E-Tren-A-Cycle


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

anewguy- good thread.      can you tell me how you did your cycle?   Did you end up frontloading the TEST and starting the tren the same week? or did you wait a week or so?  how was your results?


----------



## anewguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Sure thing man.  I front-loaded the test.  I'll try to lay it out... If my memory will let me.

Week 1: 
M  500mg Test cyp & 100mg Tren A
W 100mg Tren A
F  250mg Test cyp & 100mg Tren A

Weeks 2 - 6 
M 250 cyp & 100 tren
W 100 tren
F 250 cyp & 100 tren

Then for the rest I just ran var and cyp, which I ended up upping to about 750mg a week.  I went for 16 weeks, but I didn't use var for the entire last 10 weeks... Just can't remember when I started/stopped specifically.  

Believe it or not, I made most of my gains in the last 4-6 weeks of this cycle.  I felt like I turned into a monster from that var and test.  Next time, I'll probably start the tren around week 8 and run it for the last 8 weeks with the var. 

And also, I'll probably up the dose of the tren from 300/week to around 500-600/week.  That's because my sides were pretty minimal.

As for results...  I wanted to recomp so keep that in mind.  I know most people say to either bulk or cut, but I prefer to not fluctuate so drastically every year. * I added over an inch to my arms and somehow lost 16 pounds as of today*.  And I was so vascular it was ridiculous.  My muscles grew like crazy and my fat just disappeared.  My friends and family are starting to question if I am on gear...  Kind of a small problem... But a good problem I suppose. 

I was training each body part once per week when I started, but I quickly started doubling up on most body parts towards the end of the cycle.  I was hitting arms every other day, after doing a primary body part.  And I added cardio towards the end... Not much, about 100 calories like 3 times a week (this excludes that I play soccer 4 times a week, which probably burns 400-500 cal each time)

And lastly, my sex drive was through the roof on tren.  I was an animal in the gym, in the bed, and in the kitchen.  

Sorry for rambling, hope this helps.  And now onto my PCT... depressing!


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 17, 2014)

thanks anewguy

I'm definitely rethinking the best way to do this cycle with the limited supply that I have. if I had a source that I could trust it would make it much easier but I don't.  

with these low dosages,  what do you guys think I should dose my arimidex at.    .25 EOD?   E3D?


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm really considering: 8 week cycle

week 1-8   =  TEST E 250mg/w   and front loading the first week.  

week 3-8   =  Tren ACE 250/w


----------



## anewguy (Sep 18, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Tren sides are no worse with high doses than low doses. Recommend 500+ and start the same time as the test. You won't know if you need caber till you need it so have it on hand. I take a low dose while running tren or deca and can say I've never had deca/tren dick issues....



OP, ignore this statement.


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 18, 2014)

okay this is driving me crazy!!!!

so you guys have:

2300mg of TEST E
2000mg of TREN ACE

 this is what you got, and no more. As if this is the last bit of gear on the whole planet!     HOW WOULD YOU RUN IT?!


----------



## anewguy (Sep 18, 2014)

I would wait until I died, and take it to the after life and hope there was at least twice that much there.

2300mg of test is 230 / week if you do a 10 week cycle.  I don't see a point in doing that at all.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not for me. The big difference in sides for me was:
> 
> Bad cycle lots of sides
> 1.2g test
> ...



Test will certainly exacerbate sides. Did you by any chance play with the tren dosages during any of the cycles? I didn't notice anything when I bumped test from 625mg->1g but I noticed a hell of a lot more sides when I bumped up the tren from 300mg->750mg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Test will certainly exacerbate sides. Did you by any chance play with the tren dosages during any of the cycles? I didn't notice anything when I bumped test from 625mg->1g but I noticed a hell of a lot more sides when I bumped up the tren from 300mg->750mg



My tren sides at 350 are about the same as at 700 or 750.  Only difference is i lean out very fast at a higher dose.

Sides are usually just a bit sweaty, interrupted sleep, overly nice and loving, lifting heavy stuff in the gym.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 18, 2014)

Everyone seems to be giving great advice here....I just want to touch on your dosage accuracy. Dont pin 90.9 mg of whatever lol just pin a ml. An extra .1 in the barrel wont do shit. Also you dont necessarily need caber as long as you can keep your estro in check and since your doing a low dose of test that shouldnt be a problem. I would keep an ai on hand and maybe some nolva as well. 

Someone may have already said all this shit but whatever. Get more gear before you run it. You obviously got what you got from somewhere sooo...

Good luck!


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 18, 2014)

The test I got in Peru when I was there as well as all the other pharm stuff. The tren is fina I made. 


I thought about buying some stuff from different websites   I was reading different reviews on steriods.co about different UG labs but they seem really sketchy. Has anyone tryed any of those?  I don't belong to a gym because I've made a pretty good gym in my garage, so it's not like I know anyone that uses gear. This is why I say I'm stuck with what I got. 

DOCD-  never played with tren. All my cycles have been test E that I had bought from different pharms in South America while I was there. Uselly go ounce a year for work. I was really tight on funds this last trip. I buy my pct stuff first then buy as much test as I  can with what's left over. It's super expensive.  $20- 1   1ml vial of 250mg testoviron


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2014)

Well you are in a tough position but we all seem to be in agreement. You just don't have enough gear for a good cycle. 

Since its not some life saving treatment that you must take right now or risk dying maybe just hold off for a while. Assuming this was going to be a cutting cycle maybe just continue a bulk thru the winter. 
In the mean time hang around here and research labs online. If you find one you think is legit keep looking into them. We have an uncensored forum you can inquire about labs at.  Eventually you will find a good source.


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 18, 2014)

You guys are right. I need more gear. 

I don't plan on starting until November 1st so hopefully I can come across a source to increase my supplies. 

Thanks for all the help. This is turning out to be the best forum. Glad I joined.


----------



## Pit32 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey bud, i was wondering if you could give me some advice.
I finished 4th cycle of Test p and tren a about a month ago. Was pinning test prop and tren ace and all went great with those.
200mg eod of ea. 
Bumped up to 300mg eod last 2 weeks. 
Do notice the hard sides but able to handle them. 
Here is my situation. I was going to do pct after this last cycle with hcg clomid and nolva but decided to hold off so i after my last week of the test p and tren a, i switched over to eth. Less pinning. Now, its been a month of test e and tren e and started to develop gyno. Rather large lumps in my nips. Also, the buddies have skrunken. Not alot but enough to where ol lady noticed. 
In short, i believe ive got to get on top of this problem right away with some letro. And wondering if i should add clomid while still on cycle. Im definitely going to run letro 2.5mg everyday to knock down the esrto build up.

Any advice you could give?
First 4 cycles were relatively short. 4 to 5 weeks each cycle.

P. S. Started out using just the test p. Waited about 2 months to see how my body reacted. 
Had blood work done and everything was normal except T Levels were high. That was to be expected.

Will get more lab work done in 10 days. Approx.

Thanks


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2017)

Pit32 said:


> Hey bud, i was wondering if you could give me some advice.
> I finished 4th cycle of Test p and tren a about a month ago. Was pinning test prop and tren ace and all went great with those.
> 200mg eod of ea.
> Bumped up to 300mg eod last 2 weeks.
> ...



Start your own thread; this one is from 3 years ago. 

Welcome.


----------



## Pit32 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey bitterStrength. You need a trusted reliable source? I got you coved. PM me and I'd be glad to help you if you need.

Thanks!


----------



## Pit32 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just noticed that. Still half asleep. Sorry


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2017)

billylandmark said:


> where can i get the tren ?



You're asking to be scammed.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 26, 2017)

billylandmark said:


> where can i get the tren ?



This is not a source board.  If anyone contacts you to "help you out," delete their message.
If you're just here for a source, go find another board.
Plenty of places online where people will be happy to help you get scammed or find a source.  That's not what we're about here.


----------

